# Where to get Minnows Near Meldahl



## petie11o5 (Oct 15, 2010)

I am going to Meldahl from Cincinnati, Ohio. Headed to the KY side to fish. Where can I get minnows/shiners near the dam on a Sunday? Please list as much info on the bait shop as possible. Thanks!


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

point pleasant


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

petie11o5 said:


> I am going to Meldahl from Cincinnati, Ohio. Headed to the KY side to fish. Where can I get minnows/shiners near the dam on a Sunday? Please list as much info on the bait shop as possible. Thanks!


As your going up AA highway on your left there will be a Marathon gas station Kwik shop they have minows there, but they run out sometimes, they also cater to people who fish the river. Fishing lure wise, you will be fishing on the beach no where near any rocks or structure. Check smack tackles website they have there phone number on there website. Marathon is on the Campbell County, and Pendleton County border.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

burt said:


> As your going up AA highway on your left there will be a Marathon gas station Kwik shop they have minows there, but they run out sometimes, they also cater to people who fish the river. Fishing lure wise, you will be fishing on the beach no where near any rocks or structure. Check smack tackles website they have there phone number on there website. Marathon is on the Campbell County, and Pendleton County border.


Burt is correct. Marathon sits out away from everything, so you can't miss it. Big station/grocery/bait shop. They are running low on some supplies right now. Med. and large minnows only. Was up at the dam 2 weeks ago in a boat. Saw 2 guys fishin where the rocks meet the beach. This may be the best spot. It's changed dramatically up their. Rip rap has filled in most of the area between the shore at tha base of the dam nearly to the first gate. That whole corner is gone now. Good luck!


----------



## petie11o5 (Oct 15, 2010)

Great day at Meldahl. Forgot to purchase fishing licenses, I don't know why it didn't cross my mind. $203 ticket for my cousin and I. Fishing sucked from the shore. Other than that it was a great time lol.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

petie11o5 said:


> Great day at Meldahl. Forgot to purchase fishing licenses, I don't know why it didn't cross my mind. $203 ticket for my cousin and I. Fishing sucked from the shore. Other than that it was a great time lol.


Do you have an Ohio fishing license? If so you are legal to fish on the Ohio river from Ky shore. If you fish on or in Ohio river and go into Ky tribs then you will need a ky license.


----------



## petie11o5 (Oct 15, 2010)

burt said:


> Do you have an Ohio fishing license? If so you are legal to fish on the Ohio river from Ky shore. If you fish on or in Ohio river and go into Ky tribs then you will need a ky license.


No I do not have an Ohio License. I usually fish private ponds/lakes in Ohio. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## classll (Dec 29, 2010)

Does the marathon station carry minnows during the winter?


----------

